# diy metal halides for the planted tank



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, i was going to buy some 400 watt warehouse ceiling metal halides for cheap on ebay and i was just curious on what the difference was between low bay and high bay metal halide setups and which one is preferred when used for aquarium lighting? Also, i was going to buy the Sunmaster 400 watt MH Bulb for my diy setup, does anyone know the performance of this bulb? and any suggestions for a bulb that might work better for planted aquariums would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

You will generate a lot of heat. I hope you are not planning to mount it inside a hood.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

low bay or high bay?


----------

